# Team 7-Eleven bike



## petritl (Jun 4, 2017)

The frameset was purchased last December; it had a bent seat stay and was purchase pretty right as a result.
%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/412B3DD7-87C8-46CB-8D2A-0018FB0415DC_zps2d2qupax.jpg.html]


[/URL]
%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/AD7861A0-A11D-400B-A9D1-B4F03FD17361_zpsohdcs1kr.jpg.html]

[/URL]
After a few bike ships in San Antonio declined to work on the bend Bike City agreed to work on it, they did a good job, you can't tell it was ever bent.

%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/AB80BBF1-C5F9-4EB5-BEA8-6BD61B63E7CF_zpssx17n9yv.jpg.html]

[/URL]

I met Ron Keifel of the 7-Eleven team at his bike shop outside of Denver (Wheat Ridge Cyclery). Ron was very friendly and gave me a tour of his place and signed my frame. That evening my truck was broken into but the thieves didn't steal the Murray but it certainly scared me when I seen the broken window.

%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/DA7D671F-8274-4B09-BFEB-A72280D32C5E_zps6ikiz1lk.jpg.html]

[/URL]

Today I spent some time assemble parts I collected for it, I'm some cables, Super Record front and rear derailleur from riding it.

%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/5124EBA7-6F67-4B96-A484-E016A9F0B24D_zps0a03kxlr.jpg.html]

[/URL]

%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/7D46FC12-3AA6-4F60-A509-8F8DE94335EF_zpsfoxtuc2d.jpg.html]

[/URL]
%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/9C080E02-2B46-4DD6-B7FD-4F69A5B2DEFF_zpsjwghexpc.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## WVBicycles (Jun 4, 2017)

Awesome frame and even better you had it signed from an actual 7 Eleven rider I've always heard the rumors that the Huffy 7-11 team bikes were made by Serotta its nice to see evidence that they were made by Serotta with the decals on yours. I had 2 collectors over the years tell me the 7-11 bikes are worth big money . Great score man that's one sharp looking paint job.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 5, 2017)

petritl said:


> ...Today I spent some time assemble parts I collected for it, I'm some cables, Super Record front and rear derailleur from riding it.
> 
> %5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/5124EBA7-6F67-4B96-A484-E016A9F0B24D_zps0a03kxlr.jpg.html]
> 
> ...



Tad, you should post an inventory of the parts you're missing, both here and CR - you may get some volunteers...


----------



## petritl (Jun 9, 2017)

I purchased the date correct Super Record drivetrain this afternoon, mounted and ran the brakes and shifter cables.

I blew out both of the old tubular tires so I borrowed the wheel set from another bike for a test drive.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 10, 2017)

Thing of beauty,great rescue . Brings back some great memories of witnessing the Coor's Classic while I was in CO early 80s. I have always loved the Serottas,good to see you are doing this up right.


----------



## WVBicycles (Jun 10, 2017)

proper build and once again its a heck of a score


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 11, 2017)

petritl said:


> ...
> I blew out both of the old tubular tires so I borrowed the wheel set from another bike for a test drive.



found some DO NOT PASS GO tubulars for you - https://www.probikekit.com/bicycle-tyres/veloflex-arenberg-25-tubular-road-tyre/10854510.html
or, if you want 23mm:
https://www.probikekit.com/bicycle-tyres/veloflex-carbon-tubular-road-tyre/10962672.html
These are the same tires as Vittoria Corsa/ Open Pave, but still made it Italy by the former Vittoria employees.

These are change-your-life tires.


----------



## petritl (Jun 11, 2017)

Thx for the information Ron; enjoy the ride today.


----------



## Phil Chin (Sep 28, 2017)

petritl said:


> The frameset was purchased last December; it had a bent seat stay and was purchase pretty right as a result.
> %5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/pet...8-46CB-8D2A-0018FB0415DC_zps2d2qupax.jpg.html]View attachment 638097[/URL]
> %5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/pet...D-400B-A9D1-B4F03FD17361_zpsohdcs1kr.jpg.html]View attachment 638098[/URL]
> After a few bike ships in San Antonio declined to work on the bend Bike City agreed to work on it, they did a good job, you can't tell it was ever bent.
> ...





You might like to join my FB group about the American 7-Eleven Team.
Some former 7-Eleven people are already members:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/794948157302519/


----------

